# Manual de impresora S8 Master Jaime 1000



## dodo1750 (Feb 19, 2011)

hola necesito manual de impresora s8 master jaime 1000 para aprender del funcionamineto completo de este equipo ya que los manuales que poseo solo contienen informacion tecnica acerca del mantenimiento que se les aplica ya sea el metodo de la limpieza de cabezales, regulacion de chorro y de su ciclo de motor-
Nota: si alguien necesita el manual pararealizar mantencion a estas impresora solo pidanlo

de antemano gracias


----------



## Mota lfus (Dic 20, 2015)

Hola, si puedieras pasarme los manuals de mantenimiento, ya que en donde trabajo no contamos con ninguna informacion, y hace dos dias esta detenida la impresora.

Gracias.


----------



## elbarto (Ago 31, 2016)

buenas tarde amigo puedes enviar ese manual para poder tener conocimiento ya que la empresa no contiene ningun tipo de manual


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 31, 2016)

Bueno, les comento, esta dificil de hallar el manual de usuario justamente de esa impresora, pero les puedo arrimar uno de una bastante parecida, siendo mejor que nada
En fin, afortunadamente las subidas anteriores también sirven para obtener nuevos manuales, dado que algunas páginas te dan acceso a alguno que otro a cambio de una subida
También halle el del modelo jaime 1000 s4


----------



## Jacqueline Aliaga (Sep 30, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, les comento, esta dificil de hallar el manual de usuario justamente de esa impresora, pero les puedo arrimar uno de una bastante parecida, siendo mejor que nada
> En fin, afortunadamente las subidas anteriores también sirven para obtener nuevos manuales, dado que algunas páginas te dan acceso a alguno que otro a cambio de una subida
> También halle el del modelo jaime 1000 s4



*M*uchas gracias por el manual, y no tienes por si acaso en español ?


----------



## malesi (Oct 1, 2022)

Jacqueline Aliaga dijo:


> *M*uchas gracias por el manual, y no tienes por si acaso en español ?


Dale, casi creado para ti
Si has conseguido registrarte aquí, y has conseguido preguntar por el manual.
Esto es más fácil  
(Tutorial rápido) Traducir PDF descargado de internet.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 1, 2022)

Jacqueline Aliaga dijo:


> *M*uchas gracias por el manual, y no tienes por si acaso en español ?


Puff XD, la gran mayoría de los manuales de servicio están en Inglés y una muy minoría he visto en Portugués (apenas vi uno solo en ese idioma de varios que llegue a buscar). Guste o no guste, aunque el Castellano Español -error frecuente pensar que el castellano y el español son términos diferentes, a fin de cuentas, la palabra proviene de Castilla en España- sea uno de los idiomas más hablados del mundo, se nos ha terminado imponiendo a que si no sabemos Inglés, terminamos como analfabetos en muchas situaciones .

Dudo que lo encuentres en nuestro idioma aunque te recorras todo el internet, ahora, si vas a emplear un traductor, tendras que usar un diccionario.





__





						English to French, Italian, German & Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
					

Free online dictionaries - Spanish, French, Italian, German and more. Conjugations, audio pronunciations and forums for your questions.




					www.wordreference.com
				




Dado que el traductor no distingue de acepciones según la situación, como la palabra SCREW, que puede significar tornillo -SCREWDRIVER es de hecho destornillador- o cosas menos bonitas XD, claro, si viste películas con subtítulos, la palabra de seguro te sonara conocida.


----------

